# Les Franais parlent aux Franais



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Octobre 2005)

*Les sanglots longs des violons*
de l'automne bercent mon c½ur d'une langueur monotone.







Ceci est un message non subliminal, enfin, peut être.








:sleep:


----------



## Macoufi (8 Octobre 2005)

Vou pouvez répéter la question ??? :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Octobre 2005)

:love: 
...

a la notre...:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

le vBulletin nouveau a de ces effets...


----------



## Taho! (8 Octobre 2005)

Le picon bi&#232;re a les suffrages ! :love:
Je retourne au mien d'ailleurs, &#224; la votre


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Octobre 2005)

*N'avez vous donc jamais ressenti*
cette terrible sensation qui vous prend à la gorge, vous asphyxie, vous dessèche, vous submerge, vous assomme, vous anéantit, vous réduit à moins que ce à quoi vous condamne à subir votre triste condition humaine, vous fait sentir que vous n'êtes qu'une misérable enveloppe périssable de chair, que tristement vous n'êtes que ce que à quoi vous êtes destiné...


La soif.


----------



## y&b (8 Octobre 2005)

En parlant de &#231;a, Ren&#233;, remet nous &#231;a, C'est la mienne ...






... sinon, on g&#226;che &#224; sec ici   ​


----------



## toys (8 Octobre 2005)

Do you know Frank Sinatra ?

is dead: dead.

s'est pas moi qui la dit.


bon ok elle est belge


----------



## Taho! (8 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *N'avez vous donc jamais ressenti*
> cette terrible sensation qui vous prend à la gorge, vous asphyxie, vous dessèche, vous submerge, vous assomme, vous anéantit, vous réduit à moins que ce à quoi vous condamne à subir votre triste condition humaine, vous fait sentir que vous n'êtes qu'une misérable enveloppe périssable de chair, que tristement vous n'êtes que ce que à quoi vous êtes destiné...
> 
> 
> La soif.


Je ressens aussi ça quand je me remets à fumer ! 

Bon, j'ai soif  :love:


----------



## golf (8 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> La soif.


Une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:


----------



## golf (8 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> La soif.


Une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:


----------



## golf (8 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> La soif.


Une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:


----------



## golf (8 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> La soif.


Une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:​


----------



## golf (8 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> La soif.


Une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:​


----------



## y&b (8 Octobre 2005)

Ce fil va devenir le trou de la secu ...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Octobre 2005)

Picon bi&#232;re bien s&#251;r ! :love:;jgtdfwfs

PS : On m'a arrach&#233; le clavier des mains pour la fin du message ...


----------



## Stargazer (8 Octobre 2005)

Picon bi&#232;re bien s&#251;r ! :love: :love:

Et ressers-moi un autre !


----------



## y&b (8 Octobre 2005)

Ce fil incarne à lui seul le trou de la secu ....


----------



## Stargazer (8 Octobre 2005)

Picon bi&#232;re bien s&#251;r ! :love: :love:

Et ressers-moi un autre !


----------



## golf (8 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> La soif.


Une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:​


----------



## golf (8 Octobre 2005)

Hips


Beurp



:bebe:​


----------



## y&b (8 Octobre 2005)

Tiens j'ai d&#233;j&#224; lu &#231;a plusieur fois ....


----------



## y&b (8 Octobre 2005)

Tiens j'ai d&#233;j&#224; lu &#231;a plusieur fois ....


----------



## y&b (8 Octobre 2005)

tiens j'ai déjà vu ça plusieur fois ... 
Serait-ce du bourage de crâne ?


----------



## toys (8 Octobre 2005)

ha le comique de répétition.


----------



## Taho! (8 Octobre 2005)

&#199;a merde ou bien ? 
Le serveur a eu une soir&#233;e difficile visiblement


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

j'ai voté     

je vous laisse deviner quoi !!


----------



## juju palavas (8 Octobre 2005)

tout d'abord, je m'abstient de voter a m'importe quoi.

Cette manie de faire des référendums pour un oui ou pour un non !

les nioubies ne sont pas mes amis  ? ?? encore m'importe quoi ...

sage créateur de fil ou est ton imagination


----------



## juju palavas (8 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai voté
> 
> je vous laisse deviner quoi !!




 Quoi ???  SVP MADEMOISELLE


----------



## y&b (8 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> &#199;a merde ou bien ?
> Le serveur a eu une soir&#233;e difficile visiblement


Oui, y a de l'echo par ici 

Bon alors Robertav, dis quoi


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Octobre 2005)

c'est quoi ce thread à répétitions bizarres ? :mouais: 

C'est l'effet de la bière sur le site MacG ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

D'abord c'est madame et ensuite elle n'aime pas les nioubes.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

ben facile !!!!!!    

elle pourrait voter quoi une dinde  autrement que un simple " ?"


----------



## juju palavas (8 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> D'abord c'est madame et ensuite elle n'aime pas les nioubes.



parle pour toi cabot


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> parle pour toi cabot






> cabot
> (nom masculin)
> [familier] Chien.? Diminutif de cabotin




le chat a donc mut&#233; cette nuit ?    :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Octobre 2005)

*Oui voilà encore une fois*
il m'a été offert de démontrer mon exceptionnelle résistance au Picon Bière.


----------



## juju palavas (8 Octobre 2005)

trop fort le nimos... ça c'est de la vraie septimanie


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Octobre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> les nioubies ne sont pas mes amis  ? ?? encore m'importe quoi ...
> sage créateur de fil ou est ton imagination



*on est nioube de naissance*
ou on ne l'est pas.

Toi, visiblement tu l'es.


----------



## juju palavas (8 Octobre 2005)

moi je l'assume, et je le revendique..tandis que d'autres ???


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> moi je l'assume, et je le revendique..tandis que d'autres ???





suis une niub moi ? franchement.......je sais pas
je vous laisse juge !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> moi je l'assume, et je le revendique..tandis que d'autres ???


De toutes fa&#231;ons, t'as pas le choix. Si tu n'assumais pas il ne te resterait que le gaz...

Allez. Un picon aussi. &#199;a va m'aider.


----------



## mado (8 Octobre 2005)

Les flamand(e)s roses s'envolent. Je r&#233;p&#232;te les flamand(e)s roses s'envolent.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, t'as pas le choix. Si tu n'assumais pas il ne te resterait que le gaz...
> 
> Allez. Un picon aussi. Ça va m'aider.



t'es prêt à payer la facture GDF avant de t'envoyer ton Picon  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Les flamand(e)s roses s'envolent. Je répète les flamand(e)s roses s'envolent.



ici, mal aux cheveux, ici mal aux cheveux.
mefiez vous flamand rose, la route est longue vers la sérénité


----------



## Taho! (8 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> m&#234;me pas mal, ne serait-ce qu'&#224; un seul de mes cheveux


Ceux qu'ils te reste encore   :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Octobre 2005)

Pas tout compris...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Pas tout compris...




bienvenu dans mon cercle


----------



## golf (8 Octobre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce thread à répétitions bizarres ? :mouais:


Poster entre 04:00 et 04:10 est traditionnellement du sport [maintenance vBull] mais quand en plus Benjamin fait les réglages de la nouvelle version :bebe: :casse: 

Du coup, on a noyé ça


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bienvenu dans mon cercle



Merci, je me sentais un peut seule.


----------



## MrStone (8 Octobre 2005)

*Picon bière powaaaa*  :love: :style:



Mais où est passé le citron dans tout ça ? :mouais:


----------



## juju palavas (8 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, t'as pas le choix. Si tu n'assumais pas il ne te resterait que le gaz...
> 
> Allez. Un picon aussi. Ça va m'aider.



«  Ha »Te revoilà malin cabot plus malin que les autres
Allez. Un ptI-con aussi. Ça va m'aider.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kilian2 (8 Octobre 2005)




----------



## rennesman (8 Octobre 2005)

c'est quoi l'interet ce fil?
je serais d'avis que macgé entame 'une quete de sens'....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi l'interet ce fil?
> je serais d'avis que macgé entame 'une quete de sens'....



il y a des "pro" qui s'en occupent


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi l'interet ce fil?
> je serais d'avis que macgé entame 'une quete de sens'....



Si on va dans cette direction, c'est direct Capri 

Plus sérieusement  en fin d'année Le pur fils de ... fait une compil de ses meilleurs sondages


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

Pas plus malin que les autres non. Plus que toi me rassure et me suffit  C'est dommage quand m&#234;me d'avoir v&#233;cu 60 ans pour venir passer sa retraite &#224; faire tartir les autres... Je ne sais pas ce que je donnerais pour voir si tu me traiterais de petit con en vis &#224; vis.


----------



## elKBron (8 Octobre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> Do you know Frank Sinatra ?
> 
> is dead: dead.
> 
> ...


euh... si tu parles de Miss Kittin, elle est plutot d origine grenobloise et creche a Berlin


----------



## juju palavas (8 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pas plus malin que les autres non. Plus que toi me rassure et me suffit  C'est dommage quand même d'avoir vécu 60 ans pour venir passer sa retraite à faire tartir les autres... Je ne sais pas ce que je donnerais pour voir si tu me traiterais de petit con en vis à vis.




 Susceptible ? change ta litière monsieur le chef de fabrication, je me demande ce que tu fabrique???? A VOULOIR TOUJOURS AVOIR LE DERNIER MOT .
 Règle tes comptes de mâle chat-ouilleux par Messages privés


----------



## z-moon (8 Octobre 2005)

j'ai totalement rien compri :rateau: , mais les pieds de cochon iront très bien avec le picon bière :sick:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Octobre 2005)

Mon Dan' ; les Dadaïstes n'auraient pas eu à rougir d'avoir engendré une fausse couche glaireuse telle que toi... Tu es, telles les amphétamines, un remède convulsif à la médiocrité ambiante...  :love:


----------



## toys (9 Octobre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> euh... si tu parles de Miss Kittin, elle est plutot d origine grenobloise et creche a Berlin


ho merde alors j'était sur quelle était belge a la base.

bon s'est pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

Juju  T'en as marre de te faire fesser en public ? T'es pas au bout de tes peines


----------



## mado (9 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mon Dan' ; les Dadaïstes n'auraient pas eu à rougir d'avoir engendré une fausse couche glaireuse telle que toi... Tu es, telles les amphétamines, un remède convulsif à la médiocrité ambiante...  :love:



Encore un artiste incompris  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Les sanglots longs des violons*
> de l'automne bercent mon c½ur d'une langueur monotone.
> 
> 
> ...




:love: :love: :love: 
 

enfin un sondage qui m'interresse...


----------



## macelene (9 Octobre 2005)

Sans contexte... La Gardianne était excellente...   :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Sans contexte... La Gardianne était excellente...   :love:



 ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Sans contexte... La Gardianne était excellente...   :love:



Pareil ... La gardienne était excellente


----------



## macelene (9 Octobre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ...




MAis..  *Contest... Sushi's...* en route...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> MAis..  *Contest... Sushi's...* en route...



   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (9 Octobre 2005)

L&#224;, bizarrement, apr&#232;s 12 heures d'ap&#233;ro hier, je n'ai pas envie de bi&#232;re, m&#234;me avec du Picon !


----------



## Stargazer (9 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Là, bizarrement, après 12 heures d'apéro hier, je n'ai pas envie de bière, même avec du Picon !



Oui c'est vrai que c'est bizarre ...


----------

